# Godox update at last :)



## mazza1967 (May 8, 2017)

Godox emailed me the latest v20 update today for the x1c triggers and I am delighted to say it works 100% it's not on the godox web download yet but pm me if you want the file and I will happily forward it  My m5 now works with all My godox via triggers very happy !!


----------



## Besisika (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the upgrade, done successfully.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2017)

In general, if you use 3rd party lenses or flashes, it has proven to be a good idea to wait for firmware updates before buying the latest Camera. I've seen this happening for many years, it can be frustrating for those who learn the hard way.


----------



## mazza1967 (May 9, 2017)

I can't attach the file on here as won't all me too if you e-mall I will forward to you hopefully godox will put it on the download section very soon  I don't know what other cameras it covers I would assume most of the latest models but I have no list but 100% works with the M5


----------



## Besisika (May 9, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In general, if you use 3rd party lenses or flashes, it has proven to be a good idea to wait for firmware updates before buying the latest Camera. I've seen this happening for many years, it can be frustrating for those who learn the hard way.


And it drives me crazy. Unfortunately, canon doesn't have strobes and speedlites are not strong enough for what I do. 
Godox nailed these two new products (AD600 + AD200) so it was hard not to be tempted.


----------



## tr573 (May 9, 2017)

Besisika said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > In general, if you use 3rd party lenses or flashes, it has proven to be a good idea to wait for firmware updates before buying the latest Camera. I've seen this happening for many years, it can be frustrating for those who learn the hard way.
> ...



Truth. Godox has low & high powered bare bulb flashes, speedlights (with li-on battery packs!), and strobes that all use the same radio system, in manual & TTL varieties. It's such a well rounded system that it's hard to say no to, 3rd party or not.


----------



## tr573 (May 9, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Thanks for the update mazza1967! I see the autofocus beam still does not fire on my 5D4 however, I see another custom function (C.Fn-08)! I wonder what the new custom function is for.



on the X1T-C? It works on my 5DIV.


----------



## mazza1967 (May 9, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Thanks for the update mazza1967! I see the autofocus beam still does not fire on my 5D4 however, I see another custom function (C.Fn-08)! I wonder what the new custom function is for.


 your very welcome I have had much time to test it properly but seems to be working okay with my M5 i need to test on my 6d too but not expecting issues


----------



## tr573 (May 9, 2017)

cfn 08 forces a send of the settings every time the trigger is fired (rather than just on settings change) , in case you're having problems with your flash settings changing on you.


----------



## tr573 (May 10, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > JP4DESIGNZ said:
> ...



19 on the trigger, and whatever the just released 5d4 firmware is. My trigger is recently purchased though, so it might be a later h/w revision - I know yongnuo at least has told some users that they had to update the h/w on the 600RT to make the af assist work with the 5d4, not just firmware. 

I assume your af assist works on other cameras?


----------

